# Do I need bundled packages from Eircom?



## Laramie (6 Dec 2011)

Is it possible to have a broadband connection from Eircom without any phone connection, just pure broadband?  It seems that I can only have a bundleD package of phone, phone line rental plus broadband.

I only make phone calls during peak times and very seldom off peak in the evenings and weekends. Their cheaper packages offer free off peak calls that I feel I am paying for in the set bundleD price but don't need.

With VAT going up as well I am paying high VAT on a bundle that I don't need and line rental that is included that I don't need.

I would be happy just paying for broadband plus the VAT on that.

Any thoughts?


----------



## aristotle (6 Dec 2011)

With Eircom you need a phoneline to have broadband as the broadband runs over the phoneline. So yeah you have to pay for the line rental and broadband.

If you are in an area where there is cable TV (e.g. UPC) then you could pay just for broadband and you dont need a phone line for that.


----------



## Laramie (6 Dec 2011)

aristotle said:


> So yeah you have to pay for the line rental and broadband.


 
But only as part of a bundled package though. I think the cheapest bundled package from Eircom is coming in at a fixed price of about €44 per month plus VAT on top of that. This is a 6 month introductory offer.

I am trying to get away from bundled packages. I would be interested to know how much the rental of a phone line would cost for my broadband and then a separate bill for my broadband service. I am not really interested in the add ons of free off peak calls that I believe that I am partly paying for in the set bundled package price.

I also believe that I am paying VAT on the bundled package phone calls that I won't be making.


----------



## serotoninsid (6 Dec 2011)

Laramie said:


> But only as part of a bundled package though


'Bundled' in this context is just marketing blurb.  It seems from what your suggesting that you have no interest in calls - and just want the stripped down option of phone line (only because it's necessary to get broadband) and broadband.  If that's the case, then select that option.  There is such an option - in the case of every provider - even if eircon and others might be pushing their 'bundled' packages inclusive of calls...



Laramie said:


> This is a 6 month introductory offer.


Be sure to make a like-for-like comparison with other deals - and look at the real cost - on an ongoing basis.

If you want to avoid the landline costs, it may be possible to opt for a wireless broadband operator instead.  However, there may well be a trade-off there also - as the quality of 'broadband' is likely to be sub-standard.


----------



## aristotle (6 Dec 2011)

Check out vodafone as well, they are a bit cheaper for broadband over phoneline.


----------



## Laramie (6 Dec 2011)

Thanks. It is interesting that when I go to the Eircom website I am directed to their bundled packages all the time. In fact it is extremely difficult to find the link that deals with broadband on it's own and not as part of a bundled package. The cheapest bundle package after offers is €46.79. The basic broadband only price is €24.99 per month. So by going the broadband on it's own route would save me just over €21 per month plus saving on the extra VAT. If I am not going to be using the phone bit it makes sense not to go down the bundled route.


----------



## aristotle (6 Dec 2011)

Laramie said:


> The basic broadband only price is €24.99 per month. .


 
I am fairly sure that excludes line rental though. And you have to pay line rental (of about 20-25) to get their broadband.


----------



## serotoninsid (6 Dec 2011)

aristotle said:


> I am fairly sure that excludes line rental though. And you have to pay line rental (of about 20-25) to get their broadband.


+1 on that.


----------



## Laramie (6 Dec 2011)

[broken link removed]

Yes. Line rental is not included.  Swings and roundabouts.


----------

